# Game of Thrones - zum vierten Mal in Folge auf dem eisernen Piraterie-Thron



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - zum vierten Mal in Folge auf dem eisernen Piraterie-Thron*

					Auch im Jahr 2015 war Game of Thrones laut der Webseite Torrentfreak erneut die am meisten heruntergeladene Serie des Jahres. Schon vier Mal in Folge konnte die Serie, die sich an den beliebten Büchern 'Das Lied von Eis und Feuer' von George R. R. Martin orientiert, den fragwürdigen Titel einheimsen. Weit abgeschlagen liegen die Serien The Walking Dead und The Big Bang Theory auf den Plätzen zwei und drei.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - zum vierten Mal in Folge auf dem eisernen Piraterie-Thron*


----------



## Pittermann (2. Januar 2016)

Kein Wunder, die Serie ist genial.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2016)

Es dauert nunmal viel zu lange, bis die auf DVD/BD erscheint, das wird mit ein Hauptgrund sein.


----------



## SaPass (2. Januar 2016)

Das wundert mich jetzt nicht. Welche legalen Möglichkeiten gibt es denn, Serien zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung in Orginalsprache zu schauen? Das Ganze soll dann auch noch bezahlbar sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

> Es dauert nunmal viel zu lange,


Mag vielleicht mit ein Grund sein aber ich würde auf die Werbefreiheit tippen


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Januar 2016)

Ja es ist und bleibt genial und ja es dauert viel zu lange, bis man das auf normalem Wege erwerben kann.
Hab vor ein paar Tagen einem Kumpel meine Platte geborgt, er meinte... es hat genau 2 Tage gedauert und er war durch mit der Staffel, konnte nicht mehr aufhören haha


----------



## Healrox (3. Januar 2016)

Amazon hat es ja mit Fear Of The Walking Dead richtig gemacht. 1 Tag nach Veröffentlichung konnte man streamen. Das passt soweit.
Aber es kann doch niemand ernstlich erwarten, das ich ewig und 3 Tage drauf warte, das RTL II die komplette Staffel mal wieder nachts am Wochenende durchbolzt.
Klar ich setzt mich hin, Sonntag Nacht um 3 um mir - dauernd unterbrochen von "Ruf-Mich-An!" und "Die-geile-Nummer" - die neuen GoT Episoden reinzuziehen. Und dann noch synchronisiert. Gerade Walking Dead, wo sie die Synchronsprecher anscheinend gerade mit der letzten Porn-Synchro fertig geworden sind.

Dagegen bekomme ich alle GoT Folgen nach dem aufrufen der Seite + 4 Clicks wann ich will, wo ich will, in der Auflösung die ich will und ggf noch in der Sprache, die ich will.

Solange da niemand der Meinung ist, vernünftige Vertriebswege auf die Beine stellen zu müssen, brauchen sie nicht heulen, das da so viel piratisiert wird. Das ist ein hausgemachtes Problem.


----------



## Omach (4. Januar 2016)

GERADE Game of Thrones ist eine der ersten großen US-Serien in Deutschland gewesen, die man über Sky direkt am Ausstrahlungstag in OV angucken konnte.
JA, das kostet Geld und wer es nicht zahlen will oder kann, muss halt zu illegalen Methoden greifen.
Aber sich hier im Forum dann damit zu brüsten und zu beschweren ist schon zienlich


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Das Herunterladen bzw. Teilen mag nach den heutigen Gesetzengebung verboten sein, aber aus meiner Sicht ist daran moralisch und rechtlich nicht das Geringste auszusetzen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2016)

nay schrieb:


> Das Herunterladen bzw. Teilen mag nach den heutigen Gesetzengebung verboten sein, aber aus meiner Sicht ist daran moralisch und rechtlich nicht das Geringste auszusetzen.


Naja, das Problem ist immer, wenn das alle machen würden (also wenn jeder illegal ziehen würde) würde es keine Einnahmen mehr geben, die Serie/Film etc. würde keinen Gewinn mehr abwerfen und wäre somit wirtschaftlich nicht mehr rentabel, hätte also keine wirtschaftliche Existenzgrundlage mehr.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Es gibt auch ohne Urheberrecht eine wirtschaftliche Grundlage für Filme, Musik und Literatur. Das ist aber ein unternehmerisches Problem und hat nichts damit zu tun, ob Urheberschutz legitim ist.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2016)

Wenn keiner mehr für einen Film/eine Serie bezahlt, woher soll dann das Geld dafür kommen?


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Zum Beispiel kann ein Autor, wenn er einmal bekannt ist, über eine Kickstarter-Kampagne Geld dafür sammeln, ein weiteres Werk zu schreiben, wenn so und soviel Geld gesammelt wurde. Es gibt wahrscheinlich sehr viele andere Möglichkeiten damit Geld zu verdienen, ich bin nur nicht sehr erfinderisch.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2016)

Es gibt genau keine andere Möglichkeit mehr dafür.
Wenn ein Kreativer, dessen Konzept nicht genug Leute hinterm Ofen vorlockt, öffentlich kein Geld dafür bekommt, kann er sich sein Projekt in die Haare schmieren.
Und das braucht nur mal ein gewöhnliches, intelligentes, für den gehobenen Zuschauer Gedachtes sein, und dafür gibt kein Durchschnittszuschauer Geld aus. 
Crowdfunding wird niemals in der Mitte ankommen, die meisten, die das so machen, sind Interessierte, die sich mit dem Thema auskennen.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

In einer Welt, in der man nicht auf alternative Geldquellen angewiesen ist, werden diese auch nicht in der Mitte ankommen. Logisch. Ich denke nicht, dass zwei Leute in einem Hardware-Forum dazu in der Lage sind, vorauszusagen, wie eine Welt ohne Urheberschutz aussehen wird und welche alternativen Verdienstmöglichkeiten es geben wird. Ich denke auch nicht, dass diese Frage eine Rolle dabei spielt, ob Urheberschutz legitim ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2016)

Schau dir mal die Drehbuchautoren an.
Das sind die mitunter, im Verhältnis zu ihrer Arbeit, unterbezahltesten Mitarbeiter der gesamtem Showbranche.
Die Unterhaltungsindustrie ist eine Dienstleistungsbranche und die ist auf ihre Kunden (wir) angewiesen. Ohne (zahlende!) Kunden = Keine Geldquelle. Sogar mit Crowdfunding, glaubst du so ein Raubkopierer zahlt vorher Geld, wenn er das nichtmal nachher tut?

Könnte mich nicht entsinnen, aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch die, die für Unterhaltung bezahlen, die tragen nicht nur die Produktionskosten sondern auch die Raubkopierer mit.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Also erstens ist es deine subjektive Meinung, dass Drehbuchautoren im Verhältnis zu ihrer Arbeit unterbezahlt sind und zweitens sind sie selbstverständlich auf Geld angewiesen, was ich nie bestritten habe. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es auch andere Wege abseits des Urheberrechts gibt und in Zukunft geben könnte, wie solche Leute Geld verdienen. Zum Beispiel eben über Crowdfunding: "Ich drehe den Film »Star Wars Episode 1000« wenn mindestens xxx € zusammenkommen." Das ist nur *ein* Beispiel, von jemandem der kein Vermarktungsexperte ist und der sich weniger als 60 min darüber den Kopf zerbrochen hat. Wie jemand durch das bloße Filmeschauen Kosten verursacht, müsstest du übrigens noch erklären.

Wie gesagt: Die Frage, wie jemand ohne Urheberrecht Geld verdienen würde, hat nichts damit zu, ob Urheberrecht legitim ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Januar 2016)

Game of Thrones? Nie gehört. Fantasy-Seifenoper oder?


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2016)

nay schrieb:


> Also erstens ist es deine subjektive Meinung, dass Drehbuchautoren im Verhältnis zu ihrer Arbeit unterbezahlt sind und zweitens sind sie selbstverständlich auf Geld angewiesen, was ich nie bestritten habe. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es auch andere Wege abseits des Urheberrechts gibt und in Zukunft geben könnte, wie solche Leute Geld verdienen. Zum Beispiel eben über Crowdfunding: "Ich drehe den Film »Star Wars Episode 1000« wenn mindestens xxx € zusammenkommen." Das ist nur *ein* Beispiel, von jemandem der kein Vermarktungsexperte ist und der sich weniger als 60 min darüber den Kopf zerbrochen hat. Wie jemand durch das bloße Filmeschauen Kosten verursacht, müsstest du übrigens noch erklären.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Die Frage, wie jemand ohne Urheberrecht Geld verdienen würde, hat nichts damit zu, ob Urheberrecht legitim ist.


Nö, das ist eben nicht meine subjektive Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache. 
Was glaubst du warum die alle paar Jahre streiken?
Besonders die Serienautoren, die bis zu einem festgelegten Abgabetermin (die neue Staffel XY soll ja pünktlich anlaufen) zu Ramschpreisen mal schnell einen Wust an Drehbüchern verfassen müssen, während die Schauspieler (deren Leistung nicht unerheblich vom Drehbuch abhängt) einen Millionengage verlangen.
Und was willst du dauernd mit Crowdfunding? Das hat den elementaren Nachteil, dass für spezielle Projekte niemals genug Geld zusammenkommen würde und wenn doch und das Projekt trotzdem scheitert (Verkalkulation, unerwartete Komplikationen) die Backer drauf sitzen bleiben.

Wenn schon nicht durch die Zuschauer, dann bleiben eben nur noch zwei andere Möglichkeiten, nämlich Verstaatlichung und die Kosten in die Steuern miteinberechnet (Propaganda-Fernsehen ahoi) oder ein einzelner, reicher Investor, der mal plötzlich Bock hat, unterhalten zu werden, so wie's im Fußball momentan läuft.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2016)

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn es viele einfach laden würden um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken und sich dann bei Erscheinen die Staffel zu holen. Wenn die erst irgendwann erscheint wundert es mich nicht dass viele Fans nicht so lange warten wollen. Und wegen einer Serie Sky? Das ist erst sinnlos. Die vollständige Staffel kostet was? 50€? Und wieviel kostet Sky im Vergleich? 

Allerdings kenne ich keine Statistik die mir Information darüber gibt, wieviel Geld denn der Filmbranche durch die Raubmordkopierer entgeht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

> Zum Beispiel eben über Crowdfunding: "Ich drehe den Film »Star Wars  Episode 1000« wenn mindestens xxx € zusammenkommen." Das ist nur *ein* Beispiel, von jemandem der kein Vermarktungsexperte ist und der sich weniger als 60 min darüber den Kopf zerbrochen hat.


Genioal, und hier ein Paradebeispiel für eine Nullnummer


----------



## Aegon (4. Januar 2016)

Kein Wunder; legal gibt es außer Sky ja keine andere Möglichkeit, zeitnah an die Serie zu kommen. Wenn  sie auf Netflix etc. angeboten werden würde, wäre zumindest der Abstand zu den "Nächstplatzierten" deutlich geringer.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, das ist eben nicht meine subjektive Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache.
> Was glaubst du warum die alle paar Jahre streiken?
> Besonders die Serienautoren, die bis zu einem festgelegten Abgabetermin (die neue Staffel XY soll ja pünktlich anlaufen) zu Ramschpreisen mal schnell einen Wust an Drehbüchern verfassen müssen, während die Schauspieler (deren Leistung nicht unerheblich vom Drehbuch abhängt) einen Millionengage verlangen.



Nur weil jemand meckert, dass er zu wenig Geld bekommt, heißt das nicht, dass das auch objektiv so ist. Kannst du irgendwie logisch begründen, ab welchem Betrag jemand genug Geld für seine Arbeit bekommt? Wenn er aufhört zu meckern?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was willst du dauernd mit Crowdfunding? Das hat den elementaren Nachteil, dass für spezielle Projekte niemals genug Geld zusammenkommen würde und wenn doch und das Projekt trotzdem scheitert (Verkalkulation, unerwartete Komplikationen) die Backer drauf sitzen bleiben.
> 
> Wenn schon nicht durch die Zuschauer, dann bleiben eben nur noch zwei andere Möglichkeiten, nämlich Verstaatlichung und die Kosten in die Steuern miteinberechnet (Propaganda-Fernsehen ahoi) oder ein einzelner, reicher Investor, der mal plötzlich Bock hat, unterhalten zu werden, so wie's im Fußball momentan läuft.



Ich will nur zeigen, dass es auch ohne Urheberrecht Möglichkeiten gibt, Geld zu verdienen (Beispiel Angry Video Game Nerd: The Movie). Selbst wenn es so sein sollte, dass manche Projekte ohne Urheberrecht nicht finanzierbar sind oder weniger Geld einbringen, dann bedeutet das nicht, dass das Urheberrecht *legitim* ist. Es ist *nicht* die Aufgabe von Recht, die Anzahl der Filmprojekte und deren Erlöse zu erhöhen.


----------



## Pittermann (4. Januar 2016)

Aber warum sollte der Urheber nicht bestimmen dürfen, wer sein Werk wann, wo und zu welchem Preis genießen darf? Weil Dir das nicht passt?


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Weil es gegen Eigentumsrechte verstößt, da dir jemand vorschreibt, was du mit deinem Eigentum nicht machen darfst.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2016)

nay schrieb:


> Das Herunterladen bzw. Teilen mag nach den heutigen Gesetzengebung verboten sein, aber aus meiner Sicht ist daran moralisch und rechtlich nicht das Geringste auszusetzen.



Natürlich ist daran moralisch etwas auszusetzen. Wenn du meine Bücher illegal runterlädst und sie verteilst, dann bringst du mich um den Lohn meiner Arbeit. Und das ist moralisch eine Schweinerei. Also hör auf so eine Sch.... zu reden, sonst muss ich kotzen!


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Wenn du nicht willst, dass Leute Informationen teilen, die du publik gemacht hast, dann behalte sie für dich. Es ist nicht dein Recht darüber zu entscheiden, was Leute mit ihrem Eigentum machen dürfen und was nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2016)

Hör doch auf mit deiner Pseudo-Recht-Argumentation. Leute die meine Bücher lesen wollen, sollen sie kaufen. Punkt. Schließlich habe ich hunderte Arbeitsstunden investiert und diese Arbeit sollte honoriert werden.

Und es ist mir egal, ob ich einen Punkt dafür bekomme:

Leute wie du sind die Pest unserer Gesellschaft. Alles haben wollen, nichts dafür zahlen wollen und das dann auch noch moralisch okay finden. Tolle Einstellung.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Du bist schon ne ganz hohe moralische Hausnummer für jemanden, der die Freiheit anderer für seinen persönlichen Profit einschränken will.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2016)

Mein persönlicher Profit für MEINE Arbeit steht mir genauso zu, wie jedem anderen Arbeitnehmer auch. Oder gehst du kostenlos Arbeiten? Aber bei deinen Ansichten hast du vermutlich noch nie gearbeitet. Du siehst es als deine Freiheit an, die Arbeit anderer kostenlos zu verteilen? Eine Frechheit ist das.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Nein, es steht dir nicht zu deinen Profit durch die Verletzung der persönlichen Freiheit und Eigentumsrechte anderer zu steigern. Niemand hat dir verboten Geld mit deinen Texten zu verdienen. Such dir einen anderen Weg  und spiel dich hier bloß nicht als Moralapostel auf.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2016)

nay schrieb:


> Du bist schon ne ganz hohe moralische Hausnummer für jemanden, der die Freiheit anderer für seinen persönlichen Profit einschränken will.


Angenommen du designst ein Bild. Und dieses Bild wird dann bspw für ein Kinoplakat eines erfolgreichen Films verwendet, ohne deine Zustimmung. 
Du würdest da begeistert klatschen weil du jemandes Freiheit nicht einschränken willst? 
Dann darf die Polizei einen Einbrecher auch nicht festnehmen, weil er dann in seiner Freiheit eingeschränkt wird. Deiner Logik nach ja. Oder lass mich raten: Das ist ja was gaaanz anderes. 
Eine kurze Frage: Wie alt bist du?


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2016)

nay schrieb:


> Nein, es steht dir nicht zu deinen Profit durch die Verletzung der persönlichen Freiheit und Eigentumsrechte anderer zu steigern. Niemand hat dir verboten Geld mit deinen Texten zu verdienen. Such dir einen anderen Weg  und spiel dich hier bloß nicht als Moralapostel auf.



Es ist nicht deine Freiheit, mein geistiges Eigentum nach Gutdünken zu verteilen. Meine Bücher sind und bleiben mein geistiges Eigentum, selbst wenn jemand dafür bezahlt hat. Und der einzige, der sich hier aufspielt bist du, und zwar in einer Art und Weise, die so ziemlich das Letzte ist. Wenn jemand anderen nicht zugestehen möchte, dass sie mit dem was sie tun Geld verdienen, weil er dadurch seine Freiheit eingeschränkt sieht, wenn er diese Werke nicht kostenlos verteilen darf, dann ist das schon ziemlich unsozial.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Angenommen du designst ein Bild. Und dieses Bild wird dann bspw für ein Kinoplakat eines erfolgreichen Films verwendet, ohne deine Zustimmung.
> Du würdest da begeistert klatschen weil du jemandes Freiheit nicht einschränken willst?
> Dann darf die Polizei einen Einbrecher auch nicht festnehmen, weil er dann in seiner Freiheit eingeschränkt wird. Deiner Logik nach ja. Oder lass mich raten: Das ist ja was gaaanz anderes.
> Eine kurze Frage: Wie alt bist du?



Wahrscheinlich würde ich an Bekanntheit gewinnen und mehr Designaufträge bekommen. Niemand braucht eine Zustimmung von mir, um Informationen zu kopieren.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2016)

Informationen? Du verzichtest also freiwillig auf dein gutes Recht nur um eine völlig verquere Ansicht zu legitimieren. Das ist zwar konsequent, aber Essen kannst du das halt nicht. Naja egal, es gibt sonderbare Personen im Internet. Deiner Meinung nach dürften Lehrer ja auch nichts verdienen. Sie geben ja auch nur "Informationen" weiter. Du arbeitest halt gerne unbezahlt wie es aussieht.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Informationen? Du verzichtest also freiwillig auf dein gutes Recht nur um eine völlig verquere Ansicht zu legitimieren. Das ist zwar konsequent, aber Essen kannst du das halt nicht. Naja egal, es gibt sonderbare Personen im Internet. Deiner Meinung nach dürften Lehrer ja auch nichts verdienen. Sie geben ja auch nur "Informationen" weiter. Du arbeitest halt gerne unbezahlt wie es aussieht.



Du hast anscheinend kein einziges Wort von dem verstanden, was ich in den letzten Posts geschrieben habe. Du kannst mit der Weitergabe von Informationen oder der Erstellung von Werken so viel Geld verdienen wie du willst, aber du darfst nicht die Eigentumsrechte anderer verletzen. Ein Lehrer greift nicht in die Eigentumsrechte anderer ein, also ist daran überhaupt nichts auszusetzen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht deine Freiheit, mein geistiges Eigentum nach Gutdünken zu verteilen. Meine Bücher sind und bleiben mein geistiges Eigentum, selbst wenn jemand dafür bezahlt hat. Und der einzige, der sich hier aufspielt bist du, und zwar in einer Art und Weise, die so ziemlich das Letzte ist. Wenn jemand anderen nicht zugestehen möchte, dass sie mit dem was sie tun Geld verdienen, weil er dadurch seine Freiheit eingeschränkt sieht, wenn er diese Werke nicht kostenlos verteilen darf, dann ist das schon ziemlich unsozial.




Hast du meine Posts überhaupt gelesen? Geistiges Eigentum ist illegitim, weil es gegen natürliche Eigentumsrechte verstößt. Der Begriff "Geistiges Eigentum" ist an sich vollkommener Schwachsinn, der nur dazu dient die eigentliche Idee dahinter zu verschleiern, weil Menschen generell für Eigentumsrechte sind. In Wirklichkeit geht es aber heute nur darum, das physische Eigentum anderer zu kontrollieren, um mehr Profit zu machen. Natürliche Eigentumsrechte sind entstanden, weil es auf der Erde knappe Ressourcen gibt, die nur von einer Person benutzt werden können. Geistige Eigentumsrechte in Form von Urheberrecht ist nur ein Konstrukt willkürlicher Gesetzgebung und ist dadurch entstanden, dass die Kirche nach Erfindung des Buchdrucks die einfache Verbreitung von Informationen verhindern wollte.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2016)

Nein DU darfst das Eigentumsrecht nicht verletzten, indem du Werke anderer kostenlos lädst und verteilst. Und nein, geistiges Eigentum ist nicht illegitim. Was ich erschaffe gehört mir alleine und sonst niemandem.


----------



## Pittermann (4. Januar 2016)

Es gibt auch geistiges Eigentum, und das gehört dem Urheber. Ihm zu verbieten, Dir zu verbieten, dass Du seine Wrke im Internet eröffentlichst, wäre eine Einschrenkung seines Eigentumsrechts. Und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder?


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Laut deiner Argumentation kann ich jedes beliebige Adjektiv vor dem Wort Eigentum platzieren und dadurch praktisch tun und lassen was ich will. Funktioniert anscheinend genauso wie der Begriff "soziale Gerechtigkeit".


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2016)

Es geht sich nicht um Adjektive und Ausdrücke sondern um mein vollkommen legitimes Recht als Urheber.
Egal ob man einen Film, ein Buch, ein Spiel oder Software kauft: Im Endeffekt kauft man nur die Erlaubnis, das Produkt nutzen zu dürfen, nicht aber das Recht sich selber daran zu bereichern oder es kostenlos zu verteilen. Und das ist auch gut so. Und auch Leute wie du haben sich daran zu halten, denn schließlich ist Deutschland kein reichtsfreier Raum, in dem jeder tun und lassen kann, was er will. so nach dem Motto: "Och die und die Gesetze passen mir nicht, also halte ich mich nicht dran." Wenn das jeder machen würde, dann hätten wir Anarchie.


----------



## nay (4. Januar 2016)

Zwischen willkürlicher Gesetzgebung und Recht existiert ein signifikanter Unterschied. Was unter den Begriff "geistiges Eigentum" fällt und wie lange der daraus resultierende Anspruch währt, sind willkürlich festgelegt. Warum gilt das Urheberrecht nur so lang und nicht ein Jahr länger/kürzer? Warum fallen Filme, Musik und Bücher unter das Urheberrecht aber mathematischen und physikalischen Formeln nicht?

Natürliche Eigentumsrechte an physischen knappen Ressourcen sind eine Notwendigkeit für das menschliche Zusammenleben, um Konflikte zwischen Personen über die Nutzung der jeweiligen Ressource zu vermeiden. Ohne diese Eigentumsrechte wäre ein gemeinschaftlichen Zusammenleben unmöglich. Natürliche Eigentumsrechte sind eindeutig und objektiv feststellbar und bedürfen nicht der beliebigen Interpretation eines Gesetzgebers.

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass jedes Gesetz per Definition legitim ist. Wer dieser Meinung ist, der glaubt wahrscheinlich auch, dass Sklaverei in den USA vor 1865 legitim war.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2016)

Blah, blah, blah. Die Gesetze sind wie sie sind, und sie sind gut so, wie sie sind. Das wird jeder kreativ Tätige genauso sehen, denn geistiges Eigentum soll geschützt werden. Ob dir das passt oder nicht, ist aber auch sowas von egal. Raucher meckern auch darüber, dass ihre persönliche Freiheit beschnitten wird, weil man in Gaststätten nicht mehr rauchen darf. Nur ist auch das vollkommen egal, denn das Gesetz ist wie es ist. 
Schluß, aus, Ende.
Da kannst du dich drehen und wenden, wie die willst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Januar 2016)

nay schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass jedes Gesetz per Definition legitim ist.  Wer dieser Meinung ist, der glaubt wahrscheinlich auch, dass Sklaverei  in den USA vor 1865 legitim war.



Oder die Nürnberger Rassengesetze. Aber so kannste nicht argumentieren. Natürlich sind die Urheberrechte ne gute Sache, geistiges Eigentum muss schließlich geschützt werden. Und man kann davon ausgehen, dass Einstein mit seinen physikalischen Erkenntnissen  jede Menge Geld verdient hat. Nicht direkt, aber in Form von lukrativen Jobs, Geschenken oder dem Nobelpreis. Diese Serie allerdings, und so kann man viel eher argumentieren, scheint ne Goldgrube zu sein. Da braucht man als "Raubkopierer" kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, dass man jemandem die Butter vom Brot nimmt. Mag es auch gegen das Gesetz sein, moralisch ist es nicht so wild.  :p


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Da braucht man als "Raubkopierer" kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, dass man jemandem die Butter vom Brot nimmt. Mag es auch gegen das Gesetz sein, moralisch ist es nicht so wild.  :p



Solche Zecken (die Raubkopierer nun mal sind) haben sowieso kein schlechtes Gewissen. Hauptsache umsonst, sollen die anderen doch so dumm sein, für sowas zu bezahlen.


----------

